# Modern Scoring Strings - Ostinatos



## amadeus1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey guys,

A video on the various features of the ostinatos in Modern Scoring Strings.



Best,

Bill


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 30, 2021)

Bill is there any reason you couldn't just add this to the thread about modern scoring strings? It's great that you want to produce content for the community, but you have a bad habit of creating a new thread every single time you make a video. You might think that helps your exposure but it doesn't, it just makes people more likely to read right past it.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hadn't really thought about that. I'll do that in the future. Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 30, 2021)

I like how much you're playing the sound straight out of the library between explanations! Perfect balance. "If you do this, you'll hear this."


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I like how much you're playing the sound straight out of the library between explanations! Perfect balance. "If you do this, you'll hear this."


Thanks Casiquire.


----------



## Jiffster (May 1, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Bill is there any reason you couldn't just add this to the thread about modern scoring strings?


You mean the one that has thousands and thousands of replies? Hmm, I get where you're coming from in terms of keeping things neat and tidy, but I must admit, seeing that volume of replies totally puts me off opening the thread again because the content is just so vast that the time it would take to sift through to find what I want to know is intimidating. It's for that reason that I'm kinda thankful when I see new threads about MSS pop up. I don't mind at all, but maybe it breaks some forum rules or something?


----------



## clarkcontrol (May 1, 2021)

I’d rather scroll past 12 threads than sift through 1000 posts. In fact, I can guarantee I will not look through 1000 posts to locate a single post. Who has that kind of time?


----------



## ansthenia (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for the vid!

I prefer new threads for things like this, I'm not wading through a thread with 4k posts in it hoping to stumble on a vid, especially with how often massive threads like that tend to meander into different discussions.


----------



## Kurosawa (May 1, 2021)

I also prefer new threads!


----------



## damcry (May 1, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> I also prefer new threads!


Same for me


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 1, 2021)

clarkcontrol said:


> I’d rather scroll past 12 threads than sift through 1000 posts. In fact, I can guarantee I will not look through 1000 posts to locate a single post. Who has that kind of time?


Maybe so, do you really want every YouTube creator on this platform making a new thread in sample talk every time they make a new video?


----------



## Daniel James (May 1, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Maybe so, do you really want every YouTube creator on this platform making a new thread in sample talk every time they make a new video?


*grins scoundrelly 😂*


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 1, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Maybe so, do you really want every YouTube creator on this platform making a new thread in sample talk every time they make a new video?


Yes...


----------



## Kurosawa (May 1, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Maybe so, do you really want every YouTube creator on this platform making a new thread in sample talk every time they make a new video?


Yes, of course.


----------



## maestro2be (May 1, 2021)

Agreed. I have been burned out by the main thread and can't keep up anymore. I much prefer a fresh thread for a video on this. Thanks for doing this for the community.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 1, 2021)

This feels a tad ironic given @ed buller just got flak for posting a ryan leach video in the comp/orchestration section.

Noted! apparently spamming sample talk is not only reasonable - but preferable. Not sure why I bother updating a single thread when I turn the stream on, apparently the best place to post is a brand new thread in sample talk.


----------



## clarkcontrol (May 1, 2021)

I guess the key take away here is whether or not you are updating a thread or posting content worthy of its own thread. 

So flak may still be given, I suppose, so thread at your own risk 😂


----------



## Toecutter (May 1, 2021)

ed got flak for posting a clickbait title that had nothing to do with the actual content of the video. He since fixed the issue by changing the title, a very mature attitude despite being insulted by some internet Karen, good for you ed for taking the high road 

If I didn't misread the forum rules, there's nothing preventing youtubers from sharing videos as long as they are relevant to the subforum they are posted in. A video discussing MSS ostinatos is a good fit for "Sample Talk". The same can be said about "Samplecast, podcasts and videocasts" so I don't know what mods would prefer in this case. @Jdiggity1 can help?


----------



## AllanH (May 1, 2021)

It seems to me that the "Reviews" section would be natural place for a video like this.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 1, 2021)

Since I was pinged, I would say the new thread approach is entirely appropriate. Bill produces new video content quite regularly, and they typically follow the "professional YouTube channel" format, which is what this subforum is dedicated to.
It helps minimise the potential for overlapping or parallel discussions happening in the one thread, which can get messy and difficult to navigate.
Hypothetically, if Bill did post in the megathread/sample talk, there might not be any issue there either, unless it looked like he was barging into a different discussion with "HEY CHECK OUT MY VIDEO".
But in this case, I'd say he made the right choice by keeping it separate.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 3, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Maybe so, do you really want every YouTube creator on this platform making a new thread in sample talk every time they make a new video?


Yes😎


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 3, 2021)

God damn, is there something left in this world that doesn't trigger someone? 💀


----------

